# [AUDIO/VIDEO PS (mpeg2) zu VCD]



## gRaf-eny (4. August 2004)

Hallo,
Wenn ich mit meiner TV Software (dvbviewer) etwas aufnehme, kann ich das nur als AUDIO/VIDEO PS (mpeg2) und diese 650MB/30min Datein sind sind mir ersten zu groß, und 2tens kann ich sie mit dem DVD Player nicht abspielen
Und auf dem PC will ich auch nich gucken.

Also wäre mein wunsch die Datei in VCD umzuwandeln und auf eine RW brennen.

Hat wer eine Idee oder passende Software?

Ich habe es schon mit TMPGEnc probiert:
File "blablabla" can not open, or unsupported.

VirtualDub-1.5.1
MPEG Import Filter: pack synchronization error

Adobe.Premiere
Ich kann die file zwar importieren, aber beim exportieren stürzt es ab.

Hier is ne paar Sekunden lange beispiel File:
http://www.flugplatz-verden.de/record.mpg

DankE!


----------



## goela (5. August 2004)

Also ich kann Dein Beispiel in TMPEGEnc reinladen und in eine VCD konvertieren!
Hast Du eine Trailversion von TMPEGEnc?


----------



## gRaf-eny (5. August 2004)

VVVV


----------



## gRaf-eny (5. August 2004)

ja, aber theoretisch kann die ja 30 tage das gleiche wie die richtige
kann es sein, dass ich noch irgend ein codec brauche oder so?
weil  ich bin mir zu 70% sicher das ich das vor nem halben jahr mit TMPEGEnc gewandelt habe... nur jetzt nach der neuinstallation gehts nicht mehr


----------



## goela (5. August 2004)

Kann ich leider auch nicht beantworten! Habe mein Rechner vor langer Zeit neu aufgesetzt!


----------



## gRaf-eny (6. August 2004)

hast du zufällig asus dvd drauf ? oder eine andere aktuelle dvd software?


----------



## gRaf-eny (19. August 2004)

noch wer eine idee ?


----------



## besserwisserde (20. August 2004)

Hallo!

Meines Wissens unterstützt VirtualDub nicht mpg2.
Du benötigst VirtualDubMode.  Mit diesem sehr nützlichen Programm, importierst du dein mpg - startest den Framserver - speicherst das Ganze als *.vdr ab (Wichtig!) - lade dir das TMPEGEnc.vfp-Plugin auf der offiziellen hp herunter (free), und kopiere die Datei in das Hauptverzeichnis von Tsunami - öffne TMPEGEnc und regestriere das Plugin unter "Option/Register TMPEGEnc.vfp to VFAPI - lade dein *.vdr rein - That´s it.
Sollte der TMPEGEnc denoch Probleme machen,  ändere die Prioritäten der VFAPI Plugins.

Sollte funktionieren.
Bei Problemen - melden

Schöne Grüße


----------

